# 2004 GTO wont start



## laredo350 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a stock gto and today when i went to go somewhere in it it would turn over then just stop and also the power locks wont work tried both keys and new battery


----------



## laredo350 (Nov 30, 2009)

please someone any ideas i really need the car for the work week


----------

